# Cut old age pension?



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

Centrelink just told me that they want to cut the old age pension if the receiver is more than 12 weeks abroad at a time. Does anyone know about this?
John


----------



## aussi ken (Mar 25, 2015)

last time i inquired about pension from centrelink Iwas informed if I was out of the country for more than 3 weeks my pension would be stopped.


----------



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

aussi ken said:


> last time i inquired about pension from centrelink Iwas informed if I was out of the country for more than 3 weeks my pension would be stopped.


this info is incorrect.

check here 

http://www.humanservices.gov.au/cus...ge-pension-while-travelling-outside-australia

advice refers to non age pension such as disability support under age 65


----------



## aussi ken (Mar 25, 2015)

I have just checked the Goverment web site on pensions ( pensions rates payable to people outside Australia.} This will give you a full account of pensions payable when out of the country.
Changes are being made all the time and it is best to contact Centerlink before leaving Australia.


----------



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

aussi ken said:


> I have just checked the Goverment web site on pensions ( pensions rates payable to people outside Australia.} This will give you a full account of pensions payable when out of the country. Changes are being made all the time and it is best to contact Centerlink before leaving Australia.


under the current rule you MUST LIVE IN AUSTRALIA FOR TWO YEARS prior to applying for the aged pension.

If you are currently living in Philippines you have to go back to Aussie to apply.

I am in this situation and have 21 months before I am eligible to apply and relocate to Davao with Filipina wife


----------

